# Affliction Banned 7/19



## yellowv (Jul 14, 2008)

Whos watching? Fedor vs. Sylvia should be an awesome match. I can't wait. On top of that UFC is telivised on Spike so I cab Tivo it and watch it on Sunday. Should be a good weekend of MMA.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jul 15, 2008)

i'll probably watch the ufc (it's free), then find the fedor fight online sunday.

i hope the fedor fight is good.... and I hope tim does really well (i used to hate him)... not sure if i care for him to win. but i want him to do a rocky - just go all the way, or threaten fedor a little.... something like that.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jul 30, 2008)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i hope the fedor fight is good.... and I hope tim does really well (i used to hate him)... not sure if i care for him to win. but i want him to do a rocky - just go all the way, or threaten fedor a little.... something like that.



36 seconds was it? Granted, Tim Sylvia sucks, but even so...

Fedor is the fucking Terminator.


----------



## daybean (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, now that needed a spoil tag


----------



## daybean (Jul 30, 2008)

just saw it on you tube not that much to spoil.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2008)

The lack of Chris Broderick content disturbs me...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Anthony said:


> The lack of Chris Broderick content disturbs me...



Chris Broderick. MMA. 

Come on, man. At least attempt to stay on topic. This isn't OT, you know.


----------



## Regor (Jul 30, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Chris Broderick. MMA.
> 
> Come on, man. At least attempt to stay on topic. This isn't OT, you know.



Dude, he WAS on topic! Megadeth PLAYED at the Affliction event! And there was much gawking by myself at Chris' custom Ibanez.


As for the event, it was really good. I'm super happy that Fedor FINALLY fought a "quality" opponent (2x UFC champion), so he can finally SHUT his critics up. He is the man, and that's all there is to it. He's going to dominate Randy when his time comes. Why? Cuz he's inhuman!!

And on a side note, I REALLY liked how Andre Arlovski looked that night! Very impressive indeed. Also, Ben Rothwell's stock goes up in my book for handling all that punishment that he took, cuz he took a shitload from Andre. Oh yeah, and I still wanna see Fedor vs. Josh Barnett.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, haha, I have nothing to contribute to the sport side of it, but...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

D'oh!  I forgot about that. I'm sorry, Anthony.

Shows you what show I watched that night.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> D'oh!  I forgot about that. I'm sorry, Anthony.
> 
> Shows you what show I watched that night.


Haha, np man.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm definately rooting for Fedor. Tim's a badass, but Fedor definately has the stuff to beat him. I mean, look at the Hong Man Choi fight. Beast.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm definately rooting for Fedor. Tim's a badass, but Fedor definately has the stuff to beat him. I mean, look at the Hong Man Choi fight. Beast.



The fight was over ages ago! Fedor knocked Sylvia down and RNC'd him 36 seconds into the first round...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 8, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> The fight was over ages ago! Fedor knocked Sylvia down and RNC'd him 36 seconds into the first round...



Rear naked chokes for the win! I remember when we had to learn those at MMA and i expected the gayest choke ever i was almost ready to leave


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Aug 8, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Rear naked chokes for the win! I remember when we had to learn those at MMA and i expected the gayest choke ever i was almost ready to leave



LOL! 

Gogoplata ftw  (just cause I'm flexible enough to get my leg round to pull it off easily...)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Rear naked chokes for the win! I remember when we had to learn those at MMA and i expected the gayest choke ever i was almost ready to leave





It's a judo choke. It's only called "naked" because you can do it without the gi.

You should see all the sick gi chokes they have in judo and sport jiu-jitsu. Kata ha jime, FTW. Go to sleep, baby.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 12, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It's a judo choke. It's only called "naked" because you can do it without the gi.
> 
> You should see all the sick gi chokes they have in judo and sport jiu-jitsu. Kata ha jime, FTW. Go to sleep, baby.



You mean the Tazmission?  God I heard Joey Styles scream that so many times in my lifetime.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> You mean the Tazmission?  God I heard Joey Styles scream that so many times in my lifetime.



"I mean?" Ha. No, I meant kata ha-jime. I did not mean the Tazmission, even though yes, they are the same move, pretty much.

Although the way Taz did it would almost certainly not work, since the way that whole choke works is to use the gi, or a shirt. Taz just did it with his hand out there grabbing nothing.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2008)

You mean wrestling isn't real?  There goes me using a figure four leglock in a fight. 

It's amazing how many wrestlers are using MMA moves now or at least close aproximations.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

The figure four is a painful ass sonuvabitch! And a real submission hold.

The problem comes with how many times you'd get hit in the face trying to actually put it on somebody in a real fight.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The figure four is a painful ass sonuvabitch! And a real submission hold.
> 
> The problem comes with how many times you'd get hit in the face trying to actually put it on somebody in a real fight.



 "Ow!!! They always lay still for Ric Flair!!! Stop it! Ow!!!!!!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Pretty much, eh?


----------

